
Ask HN: What do you look for in a Designer? - MarketingJason
As someone involved in training people for development roles, I&#x27;ve always been curious how people assess candidates for Designer positions (UI&#x2F;UX&#x2F;Web&#x2F;Mobile).
======
indescions_2018
AIGA publishes a lot of info on this topic

[https://www.aiga.org/how-to-hire-a-designer](https://www.aiga.org/how-to-
hire-a-designer)

The irony is that you may find the real titans of UX have little creative or
artistic talent at all! They understand tech, strategy, human nature,
deadlines, etc.

